# Sturmey Archer CS-RK3, 3x9 IGH



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

Anybody ever try/saw this for offroad use? is it good for cross country riding?

well, the internal gear is 3 speed, it imitates triple crankset, and you can use 8/9 speed cassette on it, so consider it's a 3x9 (yeah not, 27 speed IGH).

Sturmey Archer

CS-RK3
Specs

• Speed 3 x 8/9 Speed
• Type - Freewheel
• Hub Shell Material - 6061 Aluminum
• Axle Diameter - 13/32" Slotted
• Axle Length - 179mm
• Over Locknut Dimension - 135mm
• Right Axle Protrusion Length - 22mm
• Left Axle Protrusion Length - 22mm
• Spoke Holes - 36
• Pitch Circle Diameter - 67mm
• Center to Flange Right - 21.4mm
• Center to Flange Left - 35.4mm
• Flange Width - 53mm
• Spoke Compatibility - 13g or 14g
• Cassette Sprocket Type - 8/9 Speed
• Max Sprocket - 34T
• Min. Sprocket - 11T
• Chain Line: 45mm
• Indicator Chain - HSA716 Mark 8

• Weight - 1155g

Gear Ratio

• Overall Range - 177%
• Gear 1 - 75% (-)25%
• Gear 2 - 100% Direct Drive (Gear 1 + 33%)
• Gear 3 - 133% (+)33.3% (Gear 2 + 33%)


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Thought about it but SA stuff is usually really heavy...
...did I figure right, that baby is 4 pounds?

What's the cost on that unit?

Thanks


----------



## hyperfocal (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been thinking about giving that hub a go on my Trek Marlin, but with single cog in back (for excellent chainline adjust ment) with a barend shifter on a Paul Thumbie for the 3 speeds. Can't actually find anyone who has ever used the hub though. The way it is marketed by SA would suggest it's durable enough (ie 3x9 replacement), and you can't beat the sub $125 price I've seen them on ebay.


----------



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

it's 2.54 pounds and it's cheaper also lighter than alfine  maybe it's beacuse only 3 speed internally, but with RD and cassette it must be the same (or maybe heavier?)


----------



## junaidi (Sep 24, 2012)

Adjitridika, don't think, just buy, install then ride, and deal with the risks later.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok thanks...

...I seem to remember these being 3x7s back a while ago and I wondered why they never caught on. Now with 3x9 more usable than ever. 

Guys please keep us updated on your success.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I had one on my commuter for a while, but it was really draggy. It probably would have broken in, but I got a SRAM Dual Drive instead. I never tried it offroad, but it was much smoother than the SA. I think heavy pedaling would beat up the gears.


----------

